# Combo update for OS 10.12.4



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Is there any way to download a combo update to MacOS 10.12.4?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1910?locale=en_US


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I cannot get a download from that page. Clicking the icon does nothing.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the Mac App Store on your Mac and click updates, it'll offer the installer for the most up to date OS, which is the combo update.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> http://support.apple.com/downloads/DL1910/en_US/macOSUpdCombo10.12.4.dmg


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I finally got it after disabling some extensions in Safari. Why would using extensions hide a download button?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The download button may be a pop up that is being blocked by an extension.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

With Opera, the problem turned out to be lack of cookies. With Safari, not sure. I re-enabled all the extensions and the download button still appeared. Since Safari's cookie handling is primitive and I block only 3rd party cookies, I have no idea why I had a problem with it at first.


----------

